# Boat and trailer dislodged on Three Mile



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Some jack hole driving 50+ over Three Mile today had his trailer come unglued, popped off the truck, skid to a halt on the GB side of the bridge heading into Pensacola.

F'r backed up traffic, drug the cops out as well as some friends to get it all back together again. Totally humpty dumpty. What a tool.

Yep, that was me.:banghead First time for everything.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

what you didn't take pictures of this


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/20/2009)*Some jack hole driving 50+ over Three Mile today had his trailer come unglued, popped off the truck, skid to a halt on the GB side of the bridge heading into Pensacola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dang...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hopefully the boat stayed on the trailer and minimal damage was done to the boat...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *JoeZ (7/20/2009)*Some jack hole driving 50+ over Three Mile today had his trailer come unglued, popped off the truck, skid to a halt on the GB side of the bridge heading into Pensacola.
> 
> F'r backed up traffic, drug the cops out as well as some friends to get it all back together again. Totally humpty dumpty. What a tool.
> 
> Yep, that was me.:banghead First time for everything.


No you didn't LOL! :doh:letsdrink


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW. :angel:angel any pics?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

holes in a boat hull are considered part of that "optional" package from the manufacturer....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a scratch on the boat. Not a ding on the truck. Just a big long skid mark on the road (and my shorts). Watching Ice Road Truckers must've paid off.

I have no clue how it wasn't catostrophic. The thing popped off when I got that "Three Mile Bounce" going and stayed straight behind the truck. Eased on the breaks, mashed the hazard lights (not that they worked because the electrical connection was pulled of by oh a few thousand pound of Edgewater) and slowly stopped.

Did I mention it was a borrowed boat? And the truck too? The boat owner was mostly impressed by how well I cleaned the boat and less concerned about my near-death escapade.

But I did just finish cleaning some snapper for dinner, have a fridge full of beer and I'm not dead. So I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought the posted speed limit on the bridge was 45mph not ludicrous speed? Whos boat fell victim to your dumbassness?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Holstman's boat and at 50 I was getting passed like I was standing still.

Maybe they were just trying to get ahead of me to avoid the pending disaster.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad every thing turned out OK and no one was hurt. Gene


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucky Man JoeZ lucky man. Glad you were not hurt or anyone else or the boat and the truck. Could have been so much worse.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like some good luck to me, that could have been a real mess.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I gotcha. Could have been a lot worse,BIGTIME! Glad your alright Joe.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad everything worked out like it did, you must be livin right. This is probably a good time to ask. What does everyone think is the best way to attach and the length of, the safety chains.

Skip


----------



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey man, glad to hear everything came out OK. Take it easy


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw it from the water and was trying to figure out why there was a stationary boat on three mile with a bunch of traffic behind it, figured somebody just popped a tire or something! Glad you made it out without any damage.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

HOLY CRAP JOE!!

I don't like this...i dont get credit????



> The boat owner was mostly impressed by how well I cleaned the boat and less concerned about my near-death escapade.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me a few years back going over a bridge (not 3 mile). Thanks to the safety chains, the only things that took a beating were the wheel on my trailer jack and my shorts. I'm not sure the what the exact length should be on chains but probably just long enough not to bind when backing or turning. I do know that the proper way to attach is in an x-pattern. Glad no one was hurt or the boat damaged today.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

That "3-mile bounce" thinghappened to me as well. I drove my boatover the bridge a couple weeks ago for some aluminum work at Breeze Fabricators, and it felt like the same thing was going to happen to me, at about 52-53 mph. Slowed down to about 45, and it stopped. By coincidence, my boat is an Edgewater as well--probably just coincidence.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *alum maverick (7/20/2009)*HOLY CRAP JOE!!
> 
> I don't like this...i dont get credit????
> 
> ...


Sam, you did well enough. It was dark and I think you had your eyes closed when you cleaned it last night at the shop. There was chunks of chum everywhere on that thing. I spent an hour cleaning it this morning. My shirt looks like I could've won the Bud Light with all these white spots all over it.

Thanks for all the concern everyone, know that it's over, I can kinda smile. At the time, not so smiley.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!!!! I know that scared the crap out you. Glad your ok and no one got hurt. 

So when the thread gets started What's the most embarrassing thing you had to go through I'm sure we will see your post. LOL!!!!oke


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The LaJess II (7/20/2009)*WOW!!!! I know that scared the crap out you. Glad your ok and no one got hurt.
> 
> So when the thread gets started What's the most embarrassing thing you had to go through I'm sure we will see your post. LOL!!!!oke


Enough people recognized the boat and knew who had it that I had to get ahead of it and come clean.

Unfortunately, this is not the most embarrassing thing I've ever done, just most embarrassing with a boat attached to a truck.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! Glad everyone and everything are ok.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow Joe,

That was very fortunate, especially for Eric!

Glad it worked out, *Locks are for Trailer Hitches, Not for Docks*!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep!!! By how many people that are viewing this topic right now I would say you called it by going ahead and posting before anybody else did. LOL!!!!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the ONLY time I didnt lock my trailer with a bolt, screwdriver, lock or a pin the same thing happened to this guy! I beat my tailgate to pieces and it was caused by a rise in the pavement! Bunny hopped off the ball and flipped the lock....

I have seen worse by far though!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are OK .

Was the coupler locked, pined or a bolt on it? Not saying you didn't..just wondering.

Reading this leads me to believe there are people running up and down the street towing a trailer of some sorts. And they haven't taken the time to lock the coupler.... :banghead :banghead :banghead

I NEVER tow a trailer without a pin, bolt or lock.....in the coupler....just ain't going to happen...Those that have and got away with it...think again.:banghead

I've even resorted to a piece of metal coat hanger.:doh


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw that dumbass too! I was east bound- passed right when it happened!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Dammit Joe, your turning out to be big a disappointment


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Nat (7/20/2009)*Dammit Joe, your turning out to be big a disappointment


Mom? When did you get on here?

Tuna Man, no lock, bolt, wire hanger, screw, twig or floss in there at all. I'm fixing that from now on.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*Locks are for Trailer Hitches, Not for Docks*! <P align=center> <P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>ANNND acording to my new socks from Sams, Bleach is not for Socks! <P align=center>( So what is bleach for?))


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Nat (7/20/2009)*Dammit Joe, your turning out to be big a disappointment
> ...


Joe the bad thing is that if you have ANYTHING other then a lock, some kid could come by and think it would be funny to unlatch the trailer. Not to mention I had a friend that had a bolt in his and when he returned from a very cold day of duck hunting...his trailer was nowhere to be found. This goes for the receiver also. How many posts do I have to search through...and you've read, of missing trailers and their s**t stolen from not being locked up.:banghead:banghead:banghead Yea we ALL get complacent at times.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wait til Will finds out about this !opcorn

:blush:

when you go to get one opf these......get three.....put 2 in your glove box

it's kinda like a snap swivel


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Joe Glad to Hear you are Ok!!!! and the Boat I will save the WTF until The Next time you Stop by the Shopoke:toast


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Joe Z, glad you're OK. Eric, stop by the office if you feel the need to fill out any paperwork. :shedevil

That's Bordelon, Green & Lynchard at 2721 Gulf Breeze Parkway. Just kiddin. Dang glad all is OK for everyone concerned.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishn4real (7/20/2009)*Dang Joe Z, glad you're OK. Eric, stop by the office if you feel the need to fill out any paperwork. :shedevil
> 
> That's Bordelon, Green & Lynchard at 2721 Gulf Breeze Parkway. Just kiddin. Dang glad all is OK for everyone concerned.


Lol, Bordelon use to rent a commerical unit from us.. He's a good guy..


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds to me like you might need to use some of that Clorox on your ****** tighties not just your socks.:shedevil Had almost the same thing happen to me on Pace by Town & Country about 15 years ago and I imagine that Clorox stock took and upturn the next day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always had bad luck w/ trailers:banghead When I load a trailer now, I double check it... then check it at the end of the drive at the stop sign, and sometimes at the 1st red light I come to.:letsdrink

Glad nothing and no one was hurt brother!!!:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad your ok Joe. At least your not some damn yanke...... Never mind.:banghead:banghead

:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad everything turned out OK Joe, I can't imagine what it must have felt like to look back seeing the boat sliding across the bridge. I forgot to lock mine down one day and was saved by my safety chains.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*WOW!* Glad no one was injured or worse Joe....I'll take extra care using the double ck method for now on and buy a lock for mine..oh, and thanks for sharing..

Jimmy


----------

